# Guilty Dog



## PixelRabbit (Apr 28, 2012)

Busted raiding the compost for bones again!  This is her guilty face.

Momma are you going to take this one away TOO??


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 28, 2012)

As the photo opened I laughed as soon as I saw the eyes! I know those eyes so well! Our dog gets that same look every time she gets busted for snacking from the cat's litter box. Yeah I know, ewww!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2012)

Busted!!!!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Carol and Derrel 
Ah Carol lol Miss Gabby also enjoys the occasional crunchy kitty treat, especially since we changed to corn litter. Ewww is right! lol


----------



## bazooka (Apr 28, 2012)

I know that face. My dog looks the same after she sneaks some kleenex out of the trash can.

"It wasn't me!!"


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 28, 2012)

Awwww. That is awesome Bazooka!! Definitely guilty lol


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm laughing wonderful guilty-doggies photos.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Bunny


----------



## CMfromIL (Apr 30, 2012)

Have you by chance seen Denver the Guilty dog? Love the background music.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

Teehee, CM, yep I've seen it and love it lol!! It never gets old


----------

